# Improvised leveling tool or drag mat



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

In a perfect world, I'd have a leveling tool or drag mat. Don't have one yet but what could I use in a pinch if I were having sand delivered today? :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> In a perfect world, I'd have a leveling tool or drag mat. Don't have one yet but what could I use in a pinch if I were having sand delivered today? :shock:


I'm using my leveling rake this weekend, but you're welcome to come borrow my drag mat and/or drag boom. I can also show you what the verticutter does. It would be a 45min drive each way though.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'm about to drive down to Ozark to meet up with family...so I could but I'm not entirely sure I can get sand today yet. If the sand can't come for a few days I'll prime a drag mat from Amazon...I have a rake and push broom. Just don't want to waste a lot of sand and not actually level the lawn :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You're still welcome to them - I won't be needing them until I level again. PM inbound.


----------

